# Thanks to the forum



## myline (Dec 10, 2005)

I have just phoned A-plan,
and received a quote that is half what I previously paid.
If it wasn't for the forum I wouln't have known about A plan.
Thank goodness for it's existance,
and especially Booty- licious for supplying the list of numbers for insurance companies.
Thanks very much.


----------



## sti50whp (Nov 28, 2006)

yeah, +1 to that, and amen to a-plan

i've had 3 policies with them so far, always good to deal with, and cheaper than every1 else.

any1 else lookin for insurance ring a-plan in thatcham and speak to phil for imports, or uk for that matter.


----------

